# Ce faci Te plictisesti Ai avut o seara placuta



## andrew playford

Buna Dimineata Andy
Ce faci Te plictisesti Ai avut o seara placuta Ce planuri ai pentru weekend-ul asta


CAN ANY ONE TRANSLATE THIS FOR ME??

THANKS TO ANYONE WHO CAN

CHEERS

ANDY


----------



## Mei

Hola Andy,

This is not spanish and I don't know which lenguage is, so I can't help you.

I'm sorry... 

Cheers

Mei


----------



## cubaMania

It looks like it may be Romanian.  I'll take a wild guess at it using an online Romanian dictionary.
Good morning, Andy.
How easily you are bored/annoyed.  There's an evening (plate? meal? ??) planned for this weekend.

Hopefully there's someone on the forum who can do better with this.


----------



## andrew playford

thanx that sort of makes sense


----------



## MSM

Hello, this is in Romanian. I am Romanian, here is the translation.
Good Morning Andy
What are you doing? Are you bored?/Is it boring? Did you have a nice night/evening? What plans do you have for this weekend?


----------

